# Uber Whatsit #105



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2012)

Beef jerky?
Or a piece of leather?  
(Same thing really)


----------



## cguron (Jul 17, 2012)

If this is not a food item, it may be silk fabric? Can you post a lower magnification?


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Jul 17, 2012)

its a coper wire of some sort


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a Nutty Bar!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 17, 2012)

No! It's a Kit-Kat!


----------



## cguron (Jul 17, 2012)

Sparky is focussing his new gear on kitty cat's hair.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2012)

A carpet fiber?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2012)

cguron said:


> Can you post a lower magnification?


What's the fun in that?  :mrgreen:


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 17, 2012)

A penny?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

cguron said:


> If this is not a food item, it may be silk fabric? Can you post a lower magnification?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cguron said:
> 
> 
> > If this is not a food item, it may be silk fabric? Can you post a lower magnification?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

This afternoon's hint:

The vertical lines you see (I count 12 of 'em).... this object has _hundreds_ of similar lines.


----------



## cguron (Jul 18, 2012)

How many x is the magnification?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh, the original image is around 10:1.  But I've cropped out about 60% of it.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

the underbelly of a dust mite. 

the backside of a piece of carpet.
bacon.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Gold ring?? Wedding band?  

Is it edible?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

You _could _eat it, but it probably wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

Are the central layers gilded?

I keep wanting to think its pages of a book, with interesting thick paper.


----------



## Markw (Jul 18, 2012)

It reminds me alot of something oriental in nature.  I could be very wrong, but I could see it having something to do with Japanese/Chinese/etc culture.  No specific guess, though.

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are the central layers gilded?
> 
> I keep wanting to think its pages of a book, with interesting thick paper.



Nope... just normal pages.








They're just gilded.






FWIW, the book is _American Electrician's Handbook_, Terrell Croft, 1917.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn, that Bitter is gooooood.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow sparky!
Being that magnified really throws your guesses.
They just looked too uneven to be normal paper.
This really amazes me!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

Whooooaaaa...that's just Freaky Awesome!

These are so fun, so interesting and so incredibly impossible to guess!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Gosh!  That's awesome!  Great guess Bitter!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Whooooaaaa...that's just Freaky Awesome!
> 
> These are so fun, so interesting and so incredibly impossible to guess!




Bitter guessed it.  So that makes him impossible?  :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

I think they are impossible to guess definitively.

These ÜberWhatsitz are really very difficult.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Whooooaaaa...that's just Freaky Awesome!
> ...



No doubt about that!!   In fact, Bitter is just like these Whatsits--incredibly fun, incredibly interesting, and incredibly impossible to figure out! :lmao:


----------

